# PSE DNA!!!!!!  I got it/pics added



## M80 (Nov 25, 2012)

I got my pse DNA Saturday and love it. 70#30 inch draw, skull works , matching quiver and stabilizer. It shot a 386 grain arrow 324 fps. Matched up with a Montana gold 3 pin ascent. I'll try to put pics up later when I figure it out


----------



## killitgrillit (Nov 26, 2012)

River Bottom Outdoors has one in, 70# black riser camo limbs, it is smoking, just waiting for a new home.


----------



## C Cape (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey bud, I don't know what shop you bought it from but that's almost 10 fps under ibo rating. If the cams aren't timed correctly it could be the issue. 

It should be shooting 333-335 according to what everyone I've talked & what people on archerytalk said the bows are coming in ibo at 352-354.


----------



## BPowell92 (Nov 26, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 26, 2012)

C Cape said:


> Hey bud, I don't know what shop you bought it from but that's almost 10 fps under ibo rating. If the cams aren't timed correctly it could be the issue.
> 
> It should be shooting 333-335 according to what everyone I've talked & what people on archerytalk said the bows are coming in ibo at 352-354.




That's what I was thinking...


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2012)

Awesome, can't wait to See pics.


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 26, 2012)

C Cape said:


> Hey bud, I don't know what shop you bought it from but that's almost 10 fps under ibo rating. If the cams aren't timed correctly it could be the issue.
> 
> It should be shooting 333-335 according to what everyone I've talked & what people on archerytalk said the bows are coming in ibo at 352-354.



But his arrow is almost 40 grains over IBO weight.....that should make it about right.....2ft per second per 10 grains=8ft....that should make it right at 332. At least it did when I went to school.....and don't make some crack about going to school with the dinosaurs either...


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 26, 2012)

Its about 10fps light according to backcountry calculator, but don't know what he has on the string, and the chrono could be a few fps off too.  Wouldn't matter to me any.


----------



## killitgrillit (Nov 26, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> But his arrow is almost 40 grains over IBO weight.....that should make it about right.....2ft per second per 10 grains=8ft....that should make it right at 332. At least it did when I went to school.....and don't make some crack about going to school with the dinosaurs either...



Still using the abacus I see.


----------



## M80 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'll do my best to get some pics when I get home. I'm at my boys basketball practice. I'm going to shoot for a week and take it to my bowyer and let see if its out of tune. Just got it Saturday and we did our best to paper tune and its got a biscuit on it. I like them. Never used before but can group 2 arrows like a baseball at 50 yards so no complaints with me. I guess I'll give up the 3 fps. Ha ha


----------



## C Cape (Nov 26, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> But his arrow is almost 40 grains over IBO weight.....that should make it about right.....2ft per second per 10 grains=8ft....that should make it right at 332. At least it did when I went to school.....and don't make some crack about going to school with the dinosaurs either...



We got these nifty programs on computers now called an IBO Calculator....come to the 21st century my friend


----------



## M80 (Nov 27, 2012)

hope the pics show


----------



## M80 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm proud.  It only took me 2 hours to figure this out. Ha Ha


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2012)

That's a sharp lookig rig right there.


----------



## M80 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Mattech


----------



## mattech (Nov 27, 2012)

mwilliams80 said:


> Thanks Mattech



so you realize how to post a pic and you even get you an avatar now.


----------



## M80 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thats right!!!!!!!!!  Even us dumb old rednecks can figure something out ever once in a while


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 27, 2012)

C Cape said:


> We got these nifty programs on computers now called an IBO Calculator....come to the 21st century my friend


Yeah, and we all know that anything that you get off a computer is 100% accurate. Just like my Evo from last year that shot 310, at my shorty draw length and arrow specs.... in front of 6 people, and still I got called a liar...



mwilliams80 said:


> Thats right!!!!!!!!!  Even us dumb old rednecks can figure something out ever once in a while



That is one sharp bow my friend, can't wait for mine to get  here!


----------



## M80 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks buddy


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 27, 2012)

Love it....especially all the red accents on it.  Very very nice.


----------



## keowens31 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sharp looking bow.... I shoot the ole whisker biscuit as well. I have two QAD'S and a few limbdrivers sitting on the shelf wishing they were the old faitfull whisker biscuit.


----------



## C Cape (Nov 27, 2012)

Very good looking bow sir!


----------



## M80 (Nov 27, 2012)

It has a smooth cycle out to about 28 inches, but it being 30 it does have a hump at the end of the cycle. It may be out of tune a little but I'm going to shoot for a week to try and stretch the string a little and then take to my bowyer to retune. I'm a biggun so it don't bother me if it don't change. I just pull through it


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 27, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> Still using the abacus I see.



You can't call me that.... Some of these youngins don't know what that is.....


Williams, that is one awesome bow, I know you will enjoy it!


----------



## C Cape (Nov 27, 2012)

This is for David....


----------



## DoubleRR (Nov 27, 2012)

very nice looking bow.....Alligood can't even spell DNA and he is going to shoot one?????


----------



## DoubleRR (Nov 27, 2012)

* .......*

just kidding big D


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 27, 2012)

DoubleRR said:


> very nice looking bow.....Alligood can't even spell DNA and he is going to shoot one?????





DoubleRR said:


> just kidding big D


----------



## killitgrillit (Nov 28, 2012)

DoubleRR said:


> very nice looking bow.....Alligood can't even spell DNA and he is going to shoot one?????



Now that's funny right there


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 28, 2012)

DoubleRR said:


> very nice looking bow.....Alligood can't even spell DNA and he is going to shoot one?????





killitgrillit said:


> Now that's funny right there



Yes I can!!!! deeeinnnnaaaae.....hows that??


----------



## roll tide09 (Nov 28, 2012)

that bow is sweet!!!


----------



## M80 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Alligood, quit stealing my thread 

You know I'm playing. You'll get yours soon enough


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 28, 2012)

mwilliams80 said:


> Thanks everyone. Alligood, quit stealing my thread
> 
> You know I'm playing. You'll get yours soon enough



Thanks man, I got word that the shop I ordered through, will have a shipment sent out on the 4th. But of course, I ordered the 65lb one, it may or may not be there with the others. That's ok though, hog season never stops...lol


----------



## BPowell92 (Nov 29, 2012)

What do you think about the 70% letoff?


----------



## M80 (Nov 29, 2012)

I like it. It helps me hold steadier


----------



## M80 (Dec 3, 2012)

Update. Bow was out of time. Bottom cam was hitting stops and top was nearly an inch away. Timed cams adjusted biscuit and shot a bullet hole. Man ol man this bow is sweet. It hardly has any hump now in the draw and it is super quiet now and very dead in the hand. Can't wait to shot it and sight iny broad heads. Maybe a deer will hit the ground this Saturday. It chrono speed was 323 fps. 70 I think, we didn't pull it down and check. 30" draw, arrow weighed 386 grains. Shot a 347 grain arrow and it shot 343 fps.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok, you gotta stop putting this stuff up here.....mine ain't here yet...lol It will be soon though! Glad you got it rollin'..


----------



## M80 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks buddy. I was really blessed to get it when I did. This is my first new bow. I always used daddy's hand me downs so I'm excited about it. My last bow was a 03 Hoyt razortec. I loved that bow but my how bows have changed in the last 8 years


----------



## geechee (Dec 3, 2012)

Awesome bow!!!!!  I have been shooting PSE for over 20 years, and that is all I want to shoot.  Shooting a 2012 Bow Madness now and I love it.  Another 5-7 years I may think about upgrading.  Congrats on the new rig, and happy hunting.


----------



## Navy07 (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice looking rig, have you been out in the field with it yet?


----------



## geechee (Dec 3, 2012)

Awesome bow!!!!!  I have been shooting PSE for over 20 years, and that is all I want to shoot.  Shooting a 2012 Bow Madness now and I love it.  Another 5-7 years I may think about upgrading.  Congrats on the new rig, and happy hunting.


----------



## M80 (Dec 4, 2012)

Navy07 said:


> Nice looking rig, have you been out in the field with it yet?



Good lord willing I will going with it Saturday morning


----------



## South Man (Mar 23, 2013)

Any other DNA pics?


----------

